# The Music of Satoh



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

I heard his Violin Concerto recently. Interesting music. Very original. Have you heard of him? Any recommended works/recordings? If you haven't, perhaps try this:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The only piece by Satoh that I know is a lovely work called _Bifu (Breeze)_, written for Hilary Hahn and included on her _In 27 Pieces_ album.

Hahn interviews Satoh:


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Herrenvolk, I'd suggest that you listen to _Toward the Night_. it's a fine work. You might also be interested in an album called _Margaret Leng Tan Plays Somei Satoh_.

I think he's an excellent and very original composer.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Bluecrab said:


> Herrenvolk, I'd suggest that you listen to _Toward the Night_. it's a fine work. You might also be interested in an album called _Margaret Leng Tan Plays Somei Satoh_.
> 
> I think he's an excellent and very original composer.


Thank you. I shall try the works in the future.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Quite a few years ago I impulse-bought this album at a record store where I saw it displayed, knowing nothing about him: https://www.amazon.com/Toward-Night-Somei-Satoh/dp/B000000R3G

I put it on and within the first few seconds of _Ruika_ I thought, this is stupid New Agey kitsch, I wasted my money.

But then a weird thing happened: I listened all the way to the end. And I kept coming back to it.

A few years later I came across this: 




And I guess having become more open-minded since my first encounter, I was immediately taken by it.

I still don't know quite what to make of him, but there's definitely something there and he doesn't sound like anyone else. He's on my long list of "composers I need to get to know better someday" right now.

I'm really liking this violin concerto so far.


----------

